# Clogged brain



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

That's the best I can describe it and it's scary. It's like you can't access your thoughts ,images,memory totally gone. When I look back or "try"to think of yesterday it's totally gone so is the day before and week before. I don't mean short term memory loss or long term memory loss I mean both gone. No matter how hard I try to access nothing helps. I can't "picture" or feel "tomorrow "is another day. Only the present day exists and im totally disconnected from it with no sense of self or time. It's hard to come up with ideas or conversations,it's declining so bad in such short period of time. I've read a few stories here similar to mine and they all disappeared. It scares me because I can not register new memories or conversations. I look back in my life and no images or dialogs that I remember. It's not "I forgot something "it's more like "I can't remember anything " and my "dp"is not from trauma at all. Brain doesn't fluctuate in a sense of sensor or engagement with various things I try to do. It's almost like a monotonous line and it scares me what awaits for me because I never thought I was going to end up like this or come so far. Once I go to sleep all I have written here will be gone out of my mind. No meditation works because my brain is just numb no stimulation ,it's basically like my brain is shutting down. makes it very difficult to live like this,haven't seen anyone here with the same symptoms presently and the ones from the past they are gone from the forums ,it really scares me ,how is this even possible ??


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hey
I'm the same it's as if right now is all there is 
Everything I do feels wiped from my memory and I have difficulty picturing a memory in my head if I do I cant hold the picture very long in my mind 
I'm still trucking along maybe it will go 
My memory absolutely sucks so it's pretty normal with depersonalization


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Allison all my days are gone. That's scary. Can't see past through this brain wall ,how am I gonna get my memories back ?I don't remember what happened these past months. This is scary. I don't think this is normal.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

I know it's crazy 
I wish I had a answer to this 
I'm floating along hoping it clears 
I'm so stuck in it 
On a plus the derealization isnt bad anymore but my memories are either hazy or blank plus other symptoms 
Im cleaning up my diet started today I'm hoping it will help cause I have nothing left


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

This is just terrible .


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Clogged brain...good description of how I feel. Sometimes I've also described it as stuck brain...or that my brain feels stuck.


----------

